# Filling up the camping trailer tank with a utility pump



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​Last week I wrote about the mod that took me the quickest to complete – installing a larger box from my group 29 battery. This week I want to share the mod that took me the longest to complete - adding a water transfer pump.

First, let me explain why I wanted to do this mod. Right below the number one thing I hated doing while camping – setting up the door – was toting water and filling up my PUP water tank. I solved the toting issue by getting a heavy duty carrier. Transferring the water to the tank meant lifting and holding almost 50 pounds at chest height – not something I enjoyed doing. I tried a drill pump but it was too slow. I tried various bilge pumps (both manual as well as 12 volts) but I ran into a problem with diameter of the pumps and the small neck of my favorite water container. 

Back in July, 2007 I stumbled unto a little 12 volt utility pump at Northern Tool. PERFECT. A stop by Home Depot and I had all the connections and got a project box from Radio Shack and I was in business. I even laid out all the parts and took photographs including how I was going to tap into the 12 volt circuit by the fridge.

Then everything came to a halt for two years until this spring when I got back home and started camping again. Pulled out the pump and other parts from my mod box…. Yes I have a box where I keep all the parts for future modifications and I hope I never empty it because then I would get bored…. But I digress. So I took the pump and mounted it under the PUP floor. However by this time I wanted to add two PC fans to improver the efficiency of my three way fridge. So taping into the 12 volts lines was a little more complicated than first planned. Not to be hindered I simply used my auxiliary battery that I have for my air pump to power the water pump. 

Well finally this last weekend while camping I sat in front of the fridge and added all the wires, switches fuses, etc. and presto I no longer have the opportunity to impress all the other campers with my weight lifting ability. 

The interesting part of this story is that I now have converted to a large mouth water container and so the beige pumps would work. However, we’ll save the rational for the new water container for a future post.

Ruide


----------

